# 2nd request please? turbinate resection



## BFAITHFUL (Feb 11, 2010)

I have an op report for a septoplasty and inferior turbinate resection bilaterally for turbinate hypertrophy, but I don't think the documentation is clear as for me to determine what CPT code to choose between 30130, 30140, 30802?

After securing of the septum into the midline was done with sutures of 4-0 Vicryl securing the cartilage to the vomer. The patient maintained this reduction well and then had the mucoperichondral flaps secured with 3-0 chromic. The patient then had the excessive hypertrophic inferior turbinates removed bilaterally by using electrocautery resection where upon therapeutic removal approx. 50% of the over hanging excess mucosa was done. 

Im thinking 30802 but then this would be bundled

Thanks


----------



## nsteinhauser (Feb 12, 2010)

*septoplasty with turbinate resection*

I would bill 30520 for the septoplasty and 30130 - 50.  
30130 can be reported separately with septoplasty when the physician documents the inferior turbinates, versus middle turbinates or superior turbinates.  

And I would use the 30130 - not the 30140 - because not enough documentation.  According to CPT Assistant Dec 2004: "When reporting code 30140, the documentation in the operative note should reflect that the physician entered/incised the mucosa and, for the most part, preserved it.  The simple statement "excised the turbinate(s)" is often not enough documentation to reflect that the submucous resection of the inferior turbinate was performed.  Coders may need to ask the physician for the specific technique performed."

Hope that helps.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Feb 12, 2010)

thank you, I do have that CPT assistant, but what I'm afraid of is exactly what's stated in that CPT asst,  maybe I shouldn't bill anything because not enough documentation is stated to be able to bill any of the turbinate resection since it's not clear, & I work at the ASC and getting through to these docs is close to impossible!!!!


----------

